# Pelosi on the Prowl



## ldoch (Dec 12, 2006)

Got this today out of Liberty magazine:
House speaker Pelosi has recently rewritten the House rules to minimize the ability of the minority to influence legislation. Under her new rules, the Republicans will be unable to offer alternative bills or even have serious debate with motions to recommit legislation.
Pelosi has also reversed the rules that Newt Gingrich crafted in 1995, designed to open up legislative process. Those rules opened House committee meetings to public scrutiny, imposed term limits on committee chairs, gauranteed minority party rights to ammend legislation, and included other measures aimed at transparency.
Those rules are now gone.
If anyone but the democrats were to pull this the media would be all over it. Has anyone heard of this happening? Katie and Keith aren't telling anyone about it for sure.


----------



## NEMOBUCKS (Feb 3, 2006)

*Imagine That!!!*

ukey:


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Nope, you wont hear that from the MSM....they are in the tank for Ahhhhbama.....ukey:


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

From the thread title, I thought she was cruising the Castro District out here.


----------



## dmason390 (Jun 30, 2008)

The two parties are as they say, two sides of the same coin..... If the changes took place and were as ominus as they sound...... my mail box would be flooded with GOP solicitations.... it ain't, so they knew the rule changes were coming negotiated them and moved on. That is why it is not in the "news". Seriously, Obama is not a socialist and the republicans are not really for smaller gov't and less tax. Obama has not kept his far left promises and the republicans are yelling about a proposed 3% tax increase that will be watered to about 1.5% if it happens. The reality is that the dems know they can raise taxes and blame the rep's bad management for the last 8 yrs.... the republicans can hold Obamas feet to the fire about raising some taxes. PEOPLE REALIZE, WHENEVER FED TAXES ARE CUT...... WE PAY THAT PLUS SOME IN STATE TAXES TO MAKE UP FOR WHAT THEY WON'T GET FROM THE FED.... SO enjoy that 2% income tax cut and welcome the 0.5% increase in local sales tax, property taxes and state income taxes or fees.......


----------



## oakridgehunter (Feb 28, 2009)

If this is true, it is another example of power wanting more power no matter how much is already there. The left wants to protect itself from any honest and open examination or discussion. So what's new:secret:.


----------

